# Rapid heart rate and GERD



## Missy I

I wanted to see if anyone out there has experienced any of the same symptoms as me. I was diagnosed with GERD 6 years ago after having stomach pain for a few years. As long as I have taken my medicine (Prilosec for most of the 6 years), I have been alright. My doctor has switched me to other GERD meds in between, but the Prilosec seems to work best for me. Anyway, for all of these years, as long as I have taken my medicine, I have been alright. However, I had a flare up on Mother's Day this year due to what I thought was eating cucumbers on my salad. I had painful GERD, burning and pressure like I needed to burp really bad. This lasted a full 24+ hours, despite my taking my Prilosec and Maalox, and Rolaids. Since then I have had at least a few flare ups a week. I tried Aciphex for a few weeks, but it induced diarrhea, and so did Nexium. Regardless, neither one helped, so I am back to taking Prilosec. I can eat the most mundane thing-plain toast and water, and have pain all day. It really seems suddenly no medicine is working for me. Well, about a month after my first bad GERD flare up, I began experiencing my heart racing. Not skipping beats, just beating faster. Normally my heart rate is around 75-80, but it will go up to 100 (my doctor said 60-100 is normal), and has been up to around 130 or so on a few occasions. I have a blood pressure monitor, and my bp is always fine (110/70-120/80), but my heart rate is up-usually 110 or so. I know it doesn't sound like much, but after being used to my heart beating 75 or so, 110 feels like my heart is beating out of my chest. It is not due to stress-I can be watching TV and it will start. I can wake up from sleep from it. There is no rhyme or reason to it. Normally it lasts a few hours, and then I am fine. My doctor has put a 24 hour heart monitor on me, and it came back fine, and I had a treadmill test today, and the doctor said it was perfect-no blockages or anything. My heart was fine. I am convinced that these two things are related-the flare up of the GERD and the heart racing. My gastro doctor wanted to do a endoscopy (my one and only one was 6 years ago) and a flexibly sigmoidoscopy ( I also have IBS), but was afraid to do so because of them not knowing why my heart is acting berzerk. I am curious if anyone else out there has experienced anything similar, and if you ever found any kind of connection. I would appreciate any insight anyone might have.One other thing, I am noticing for some reason rice seems to make my heartburn worse. Does anyone else have this problem? I would think rice would be easy on your stomach.


----------



## afp

Hi, my doc thinks i have ibs but the only med that seems to work for me is a ppi, so i think its something to do with acid reflux too. However, to the point, since it all started 2/3 years ago i was also having heart palpitations - my heart beats faster, races almost, and sometimes feels irregular. Beacuse im only young i have had lots of tests, heart monitors, ecg's, tapes on for days to record the rythum and scans and x-rays. Nothing is wrong with my heart, but i was put on beta blockers to control the palpitations but now i have come off them. I really do think it has something to do with whatever is wrong with my stomach. Possibly even worsened by anxiety. It is scary when it beats out of control! It does sometimes comes on when i dont feel well, but also it can happen for no reason. Im quite sure (after tests) that there is nothing wrong with my heart and it is a symptom of ibs/acid reflux. In fact, on a few ibs leafests 'heart palpitations' are one of the syptoms described. Also, all the docs said mine were due to stress also but i dont agree with this, as you say i can have them when im watching telly and then been fine during my exams.Hope this helps


----------



## Missy I

Thanks for sharing. I am 29, and I had to have the heart tests, too. The doctors seem to be shocked for someone my age to come in the office having heart tests. My doctor had mentioned beta blockers, and taking them as needed (when my heart started beating fast. Is this what you did? Or, did you have to take them all the time? Of course my heart was perfectly fine during the monitor and the treadmill. I joked with my husband and said that my heart will start beating fast one minute after I take the monitor off. : ) It didn't. It is very random, but seems to happen at least 3-4 times per week. Did you ever have any bad reactions to the beta blockers? I have the IBS, too. I had the constipation for years, and then had about a year of horrible "D", and have been somewhere in between since. I had read a previous post somewhere on here saying that a lot of people with GERD have the IBS, too. I really think sometimes the medicine we take for the GERD affects the rest of our stomach. I have noticed some of the PPIs seem to make me have D more, while the Prilosec (generic since it is OTC now) seems to have more of a C affect.


----------



## afp

I took 50mg of Metroprolol a day, which was half a tablet on the morn and half at night. This seemed to work best for me. Before that, i did first start on different tablets which did give me side effects, but i found one to suit me. They werent really bad reactions, just headaches and a few other small things. I still do get palps from time to time now (im not taking the beta blockers anymore) but i just try and forget about them and take some deep breaths, have a lie down. They seem to pass. The thing for me is not to worry about them, cos it can make them worse.


----------



## JanetM

Lemme see. Two days ago I landed in the emergency room at 1:30 a.m. because of pressure on my chest, rapid breaathing, dizzyiness and nausea. Yup acid reflux. I am now taking Pronoix and calafate and my stomach is still burning and burping. I think the best solution is to stop talking to my aggravating son (smile).


----------



## jacris

I have suffered with palpitations for years! I am now on Beta blockers and it is a lot better, although I have missed heart beats and flutters every day. Since finding the IBS web site and I found other sufferers I have learned to live with it. I think it must be to do with acid and IBS as I have had all the tests for heart and nothing was found. I have noticed if my stomach is playing up or I have eaten the wrong things I will get palpitations, my heart doesn't race it slows and misses beats, which makes my head feel funny and makes me breathless. I uses to think I was dying, now I know it will pass. Breath in for the count of 4 hold it for 4 then breathe out to the count of 4 this helps to bring the heart back to normal.


----------



## 18979

I was diagnosed with Acid Reflux about four years ago and have managed it on my own for a long time. But recently it's gotten really bad and now it's accompanied by rapid heart rate. At some points my heart goes up to 140. I have been to the ER three times and every time they tell me I'm fine. I finally saw a gastroenterologist who told me that I most likely have IBS and Acid Reflux, but had no explanation for the heart racing. I am a really active person but have become absolutely frightened to run now because I don't understand why it's racing. They put me on a antidepressant for my IBS, but I'm not depressed or stressed about anything. They are convinced though that I am a freak. I am so frustrated and have begun to think that I am crazy. But thanks to finding this Website I don't feel so crazy anymore. Thank you so much for sharing. Everyday I hope that I won't have the rapid heart rate.


----------



## Katt5220

Hey everyone,I just wanted to let you know that if you have reflux and heart palps it may be because of the vagus nerve that runs next to your esphogus. Google vagus nerve and read up on it, I learned a lot. I had a Dr try to tell me I was having panic attacks and this was all it was.Good Luck,Katt


----------



## 23605

I had the rapid heart rate 3 years ago (lasted for 3 months). When I would swollow my heart rate would go to 190bpm for about 2 seconds and then fall back to normal. I went to the ER and they did not believe me, until they hooked me up to an EKG and saw it for themselves. They told me to see a cardiologist who did a few tests and told me my heart was fine and that he had no idea why my heart was racing. It was not until my wife went on the internet that I found others who have had this problem and all say its to do with the Vagus nerve. I was subsequently diagnosed with GERD and delayed stomach emptying disorder (Vagus Nerve Issue). The GERD most likely comes from the stomach emptying disorder. I can't tell you how many symptoms GERD and my Gastroparesis have given me. From the persistant sore throats to feelings of having a heart attack to extreme tiredness after a full nights sleep. I have had so many tests and they all come back normal. My Dr. I am sure thinks I am a nut case. He simply says I am stressed out. Who wouldn't be.


----------



## 23677

I am amazed that all these experts havent thought of thyroid dysfunction due to leaky gut syndrome. The vagus nerve could indeed be also effected thru this problem.When the gut wall is inflammed for any lengthy period thru I.B.S, small cracks, & fissures can appear which allow the blood stream to absorb toxins including candida, bacteria, faeces, & fermenting gases. It is not difficult to imagine how a person feels when this occurs, & it is these symptoms that really make the I.B.Ser feel so bad. Among the symptoms are nausea, headaches,double vision, C.F.S, rashes, indigestion, drowsiness palpitations, dizziness, anxiety attacks & depression.How do I know? well from personal experience unfortunately, & yes I rushed myself off to the Casualty Dept. one Sunday morning because I thought my heart was going to burst, it was beating so fast! I had the monitor strapped to me for days & they could find nothing wrong really. "Just go home & learn to relax" I was told. "try meditation" . Oh yeah, when your heart is throbbing so bad it rocks your head, how the hell can you meditate?Well the secret is one KELP tablet every morning to regulate the thyroid thru its iodinecontent. Secondly for eradicating the overall cause ,mangosteen juice which thru its anti-inflammatory phytonutrients XANTHONES may allow the gut wall to heal itself so mal-absorption no longer continues. Oh boy! does your energy level improve!


----------



## 21509

Hi, can you tell me where to get mangosteen juice? Thanks.


----------



## 17831

I just found your site. I am so glad that I'm not the only one feeling this way. I am 35 years old female, in good health.It all started in May. Went to the ER with rapid heart rate (180), chest pains, and dizzyness. They did all kinds of test. Lung scans (looking for clots), chest x-ray, blood oxy level, ect. Went to my dr the next day, got no where with him. I felt great all summer.Then in Sept went to the Drs. he put me on previcid. A few days later went to the ER again. This time the chest pain was much worse and seemed to have spread to my left arm. Same test all over again (glad I have insurance). Went back to the drs. and he acted like I shouldn't have gone to the ER. But the chest pain was so bad (heart rate was only 130 this time), it scared me. Finally saw another dr in the practice 2 weeks ago, she sent me to see a heart spec. Went on Friday, had an exam, everything seems ok. But I go next week for a stess test and heart ultra sound, she is worried about the rapid heart rate. She said it is most likely gerd. I felt like I was going crazy. The pain and discomfort is sometimes hard to explain. The scariest part is the rapid heart rate. I'm just glad I found this board. Now I don't feel alone.Thanks


----------



## overitnow

I used to get the all day burning with occassional reflux. My wife would get frequent heartburn sometimes with heart attack symptoms. We have now both eliminated our GERD with a flavonoid supplement.If you are tired of meds that create new problems or stop working, this might work as well for you. E-mail me if you want to talk about it.msprague2002###yahoo.caMark


----------



## 21581

Great site and discussions I am 52 yrs of age and have been suffering from IBS/GERD for 10yrs. I have also had symptoms of heart attack type pains, irregular heartbeat and, more recently, getting pain and breathlessness when walking fast after big meals-a classic sign of angina, although I have been tested for this a few years ago and given the all-clear (after having an angiogram).Has anyone else experienced this problem when walking after a big meal??


----------



## madge

I sometimes get an elevated pulse, but not over 85 or so. Not sure why. What's more worrying to me is that even though I'm on Nexium, I've started getting a hard, aching pain in the center of my chest that will continue without letup for 6 to 12 hours at a time. Then it will be gone for a day or so, then back again. I tend to get a tickly, cough with this too. When I have the aching, I can't really carry on with daily activities (although I try), because it really is painful. Tylenol doesn't help much, and I can't take things like Advil because of my acid reflux. When I take Mylanta or Tums, it doesn't help this aching either. Neither does a heating pad. I had a stress test two weeks ago and my heart was fine. I also went in for an EKG yesterday when the chest aching was bad. That was normal. I had a chest x-ray also and that is fine too. Nice to know my heart and lungs are okay, but what the heck is this? The doctor gave me Vicodin to try for a week. He doesn't know what it is. (A second doctor thinks it's just inflammed rib cartilage, but I really don't think that's it.) Anyone ever have anything like this? Can this happen despite being on a PPI and also taking Mylanta and Tums? By the way, I'm also IBS-c...have had that for about 20 years. Sure could use some ideas here.


----------



## 19277

HI,I experienced almost all symptoms that everyone here speaks of...I was on meds and conventional treatments for years.As a lifelong sufferer of GERD, IBS, and other symptoms here is my truth:All of my symptoms were a common response to an underlying cause and conventional medicine only treated my symptoms which explained why I did not get better under their treatments.The Cause: delayed food sensitivities which contribute to IBS,GERD, and heart palpitations (as well as contributing to a plethura of other symptoms) along with biochemical dysfunction brought on by poor metabolism function.Please read my story at my home website if you are interested or email me for info. I beat IBS and GERD...you can too.Good luck all,


----------



## lukevega

this site is an answer to my prayers. my hands feel like they are shaking just typing this message. i got the rapid heart rate about 4 years ago, and it went away before the paramedics could arrive. by they time they did, i was all back to normal. well, it happened again a week ago. both times it happened the same way. always having the heart burn, i bend over and put pressure on the vagus nerve, stand up, feel light headed, and the heart goes wild. this time i stayed more calm than the first, but it went on for 15 minutes. this time when the paramedics showed up, it was still going. they took me to the er. after the initial light headed feeling, it went away, but i felt panicky, nervous, and nauseous. they took me and said that my top node was out of wack, and they then gave me a IV with an injection of some drug that starts with a "D" that restarted my heart, and i was perfectly back to normal. i definitely think i am having some anxiety/nervousness about it happening again. i would love to know if anybody could give me some advice on techniques to use or medicine to try to get on that would help. i've cut out all carbonated beverages...mainly mountain dew...i was a "dew junky"! i would also like to talk to a doctor about what i really think is happing, gerd, the rapid heart beat, and what to do next. any advice would be great! just having this board here, has helped a ton! thanks!


----------



## paul762

PLEASE HELP! Had IBS-D for about 7 years, then out of the blue I suffered extreme appendix type pain for 12 weeks, then suddenly and literally overnight my IBS-D turned into IBS-C ?!?!? and now for the last 3 months I have IBS-C and stomach muscles that seem to keep automatically pulling inwards, also have a very hot and red forehead, dizzyness, bloodshot eyes, and what seems like constant fast 100-130+ bpm heart rate daily?!?!?All tests come back normal, GP's and cardiologist say its all stress/anxiety related, but im not and/or dont feel anxious or stressed! What can this all be??? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Midwest777

I visited my doctor last week due to my second episode of acid reflux in the past two months. Very painful, tough to sleep at night, etc. Interestingly, my doctor asked me if I experienced rapid heart rate for the very reasons mentioned here. He mentioned the Vagus nerve and the link between GERD and rapid heart rate and/or palpitations. My GERD has cleared up a couple of days ago, but the rapid heart rate is hanging around. As I type, I'm about 150+ bpm. This is very frustrating, but based on what I am reading, it seems as if I should ask about beta blockers. Is it worth trying to combat these symptoms, or gut it out?I will visit the doc again and post my results. Very frustrating!


----------



## paul762

Well its now almost July, all pain has subsided, however I still have the fast heart beat(pretty much my only symptom now except for the acid), so this has lasted since Dec 08. I have been taking 40mg daily of propranolol , its supposed to be 120mg but I cant tolerate the amount and 40mg has kept my pulse around 80 bpm unless i move and then it starts going nuts again. Im currently on waiting list for cognitive behavioural therapy, but I fail to see how "subconcious anxiety" can last 24/7 for 7 months and cause this almost constant fast or fast/normal heart beats. Anyway I agreed to counselling and continuation of propranolol and will report back, hopefully with better news.Good luck all.


----------



## Midwest777

So, a three month update, my first relapse since March and it was the EXACT same sequence. Woke up one day with horrific GERD, started Prilosec and around day 4, the heart gymnastics started. The GERD is almost gone a week later, but it's still like my heart is doing a drum solo. I'm going to gut it out, it usually returns to normal after a couple of weeks, but it keeps me from exercising, etc. I can't imagine what it would like to have it full time like some of you. For that, I am very blessed. For me, the intensity of the heart palpitations seem to vary, but the sequence is always the same. I have a couple of folks I work with that have the exact same symptoms, but the intensity is much greater. They have spent thousands of dollars and time just to hear that "things look really great" from the docs as they scratch their collective heads.Good luck and God's blessings to all, please keep the updates coming.


----------



## madge

I've been taking Nexium each morning for several years. It's the only med that doesn't cause headaches or wreak havoc with my irritable bowel syndrome. But despite that, I've had stomach bloating, a throat tickle with cough, phlegm in my throat from what I think is postnasal drip, and an irregular heartbeat. I can feel the heartbeats in my stomach. (I guess that's palpitations, not sure.) About an hour after dinner in the evening is when all this is the worst. My heartbeat isn't fast, but it skips a lot, and this is happening every day. I also have a sensation of having to belch in my throat after eating, and my esophagus feels full for about half an hour after eating. Must be some reflux going on there, even though I really restrict my diet and try not to eat reflux trigger foods. The irregular heartbeat is what's worrying me the most. I finished wearing a 48 hour heart monitor two days ago, but haven't received the results yet. Am kind of afraid something serious will be found, because the person putting on the monitor noticed heart skips when she was adjusting the monitor. Just five months ago, I had a treadmill stress test and it was normal (except for noting that I have mild mitral valve prolapse...have had that for 30 years and it hasn't changed). Now these heart skips and blips. I'm wondering whether reflux, or irritable bowel, or Nexium, or something else is bringing this on. Really kind of worried this time and have no idea what could be causing it. Anyone have a clue?I'm very allergic to antibiotics. Most close my throat, and I've nearly died several times from different ones. So just the thought of having an ablation or pacemaker put in and needing an antibiotic for surgery scares me. Also tried a beta blocker once, and it made my already slightly low blood pressure and pulse even lower. Had to quite taking it. Not feeling too optimistic here. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## paul762

Well its now Jan 2010 and no relief in symptoms, still have a high resting heart rate since DEC 14th 2008 in 80-90 and upto 140 upon any bodily movement including eating. Bearing in mind my normal resting rate was 50-60 on DEC 13th 2008!I have just recently seen my 2nd cardiologist who seemed to take more of an interest and has arranged 24 hour monitor, echocardiogram, and exercise tests. He says if they come back normal then he agrees with my GP that the diagnosis must be anxiety related.(even though Ive taken all anti-anxiety meds prescribed and also beta blockers with no lasting relief and still waiting for CBT and counselling!)im not sure life is worth living like this anymore...


----------



## faze action

Katt5220 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just wanted to let you know that if you have reflux and heart palps it may be because of the vagus nerve that runs next to your esphogus. Google vagus nerve and read up on it, I learned a lot. I had a Dr try to tell me I was having panic attacks and this was all it was.
> Good Luck,
> Katt


Wow. I'm glad this thread got bumped, otherwise I would have never seven seen this post.Although I almost NEVER get heartburn, or any other physical symptoms of GERD, for the past several years I have had a recurring "fluttering" feeling right where the vagus nerve is located (right next to my esophagus in the indentation just above my clavicle). At one point I thought it was related to my thryroid, but I have no abnormal blood tests in this area and have also had an ultrasound that showed everything was (visually) normal. Now I'm wondering if that fluttering could be a result of GERD. Can GERD cause a bacterial overgrowth? Anybody know? (This is my main affliction...).I don't actually have tachycardia, but my heart does occasionally seem to beat faster for a few beats and then goes back to normal... not sure if this corresponds with the other feeling in my throat area though...


----------



## richard1973

This is weird all these reports of fast heart rate. I too have had some crazy fast heart and breathlessness (even though I'm very fit and NOT anxious. The worst times seem to be after I've had a few drinks the night before. The following day I feel dredful : heart playing up, weakness, dizzy etc feel like I've drank 10 pints when I only had 3! A year ago I was sent by ambulance to hospital and had 3 ECGS that were abnormal, stayed overnight in coronory, but then passed all tests weeks later! (never did get an explaination about that). My chest pains were put down to GERD but why were 3 ECG's showing problems?? Since then been ruled ok for my heart.I wasn't on Omeprazole then either, so it can't be a side effect of the meds...Please can people tell me: Should I drink alcohol on Omeprazole/GERD? I know it increases acid, but i feel like death the next day after just 3 pints!!! Thanks


----------



## BQ

Richard I would think not. But here, don't take my word for it..http://www.drugs.com/cdi/omeprazole-delaye...e-capsules.htmlOn that page it states:


> Omeprazole Delayed-Release Capsules may cause drowsiness or dizziness. These effects may be worse if you take it with alcohol or certain medicines.


I would ask your Dr or your pharmacist.


----------



## filthydani

questforhealing said:


> HI,
> 
> I experienced almost all symptoms that everyone here speaks of...I was on meds and conventional treatments for years.
> 
> As a lifelong sufferer of GERD, IBS, and other symptoms here is my truth:
> 
> All of my symptoms were a common response to an underlying cause and conventional medicine only treated my symptoms which explained why I did not get better under their treatments.
> 
> The Cause: delayed food sensitivities which contribute to IBS,GERD, and heart palpitations (as well as contributing to a plethura of other symptoms) along with biochemical dysfunction brought on by poor metabolism function.
> 
> Please read my story at my home website if you are interested or email me for info.
> 
> I beat IBS and GERD...you can too.
> 
> Good luck all,


I doubt anyone will do the tests for $4000, its obvious your just seeking money


----------



## helpothers

Hello







just want to talk with you all. I was doing a seach on google about constipation etc and found this. My story:I'm Male 29 ( 30 in Dec ) Over a year a 4 months I was at home and i was on my laptop after eating dinner, I noticed I started taking deep sighs very random any way my heart was beating fast , felt a little dizzy , dry mouth, then it passed - then came back after 15 mins. I decided to walk up to A&E as it really freaked me out after waiting 3hrs I was seen by a nurse and was asked a few question , do you smoke, take drugs , drink etc . I do drink but perhaps 2 nights in a month and smoking is very small about 10 a month. They showed me to another nurse who done a sugar test , blood pressure , she had a hear to my heart and lungs all normal, then I was connected up to a machine ( forgot the name of it ) but its to read your heart I think its a KEG or something. Anyway they sent me home. I went to my GP the next day and he did my blood pressure and asked me questions about work , life etc asked me if im stressed about anything , well I was not. He did a full blood test and a week past and they came back normal. Its really odd, Sometimes I also get this random sensation in the back of my throat almost like a burning feeling very mild. I also seem to burp alot my friends call me a monster lol . I feel constipated at times almost as if you have not cleared out your system properly . Last year i was in Malta visiting my family and went out shopping and while in topman I felt dizzy for a split moment then it passed. I have not seen my gp for over a year as been busy and away and just living with it , what ever is wrong with me. I just want to get it sorted out. I hate it when my heart feels funny , it freaks me out bug time and mainly that is what I am worried about. My GP told me I need to relax I know he means well but its easy to say that to someone. I have no idea what step to take now about it. My back aches and the my center of chest . I really dont know. lolI am active I;m always out walking even when im home im always running around lol. I would love to know what you all think p;lease. Thank you !!Brendan


----------



## Will68

helpothers said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to talk with you all. I was doing a seach on google about constipation etc and found this. My story:I'm Male 29 ( 30 in Dec ) Over a year a 4 months I was at home and i was on my laptop after eating dinner, I noticed I started taking deep sighs very random any way my heart was beating fast , felt a little dizzy , dry mouth, then it passed - then came back after 15 mins. I decided to walk up to A&E as it really freaked me out after waiting 3hrs I was seen by a nurse and was asked a few question , do you smoke, take drugs , drink etc . I do drink but perhaps 2 nights in a month and smoking is very small about 10 a month. They showed me to another nurse who done a sugar test , blood pressure , she had a hear to my heart and lungs all normal, then I was connected up to a machine ( forgot the name of it ) but its to read your heart I think its a KEG or something. Anyway they sent me home. I went to my GP the next day and he did my blood pressure and asked me questions about work , life etc asked me if im stressed about anything , well I was not. He did a full blood test and a week past and they came back normal. Its really odd, Sometimes I also get this random sensation in the back of my throat almost like a burning feeling very mild. I also seem to burp alot my friends call me a monster lol . I feel constipated at times almost as if you have not cleared out your system properly . Last year i was in Malta visiting my family and went out shopping and while in topman I felt dizzy for a split moment then it passed. I have not seen my gp for over a year as been busy and away and just living with it , what ever is wrong with me. I just want to get it sorted out. I hate it when my heart feels funny , it freaks me out bug time and mainly that is what I am worried about. My GP told me I need to relax I know he means well but its easy to say that to someone. I have no idea what step to take now about it. My back aches and the my center of chest . I really dont know. lolI am active I;m always out walking even when im home im always running around lol. I would love to know what you all think p;lease. Thank you !!Brendan


----------



## Will68

I was put on Omeprazole for those same syptoms, took the meds for two days and always drowsy. My PCM change my meds over to effexor. I could not do to much because of the drowsiness. I wen t back to Omeprazole you have to take 30 minutes before you eat for it to take effect. I have been taking the meds for 4 days and notice a slight change, i wiil see after a month. My PCM asked the same questions, are you under pressure, anxiety...all the same questions, I may have a slight anxiety because I am going to be retiring from the Army...we will see.


----------



## SOSLifeguard

Missy I said:


> I wanted to see if anyone out there has experienced any of the same symptoms as me. I was diagnosed with GERD 6 years ago after having stomach pain for a few years. As long as I have taken my medicine (Prilosec for most of the 6 years), I have been alright. My doctor has switched me to other GERD meds in between, but the Prilosec seems to work best for me. Anyway, for all of these years, as long as I have taken my medicine, I have been alright. However, I had a flare up on Mother's Day this year due to what I thought was eating cucumbers on my salad. I had painful GERD, burning and pressure like I needed to burp really bad. This lasted a full 24+ hours, despite my taking my Prilosec and Maalox, and Rolaids. Since then I have had at least a few flare ups a week. I tried Aciphex for a few weeks, but it induced diarrhea, and so did Nexium. Regardless, neither one helped, so I am back to taking Prilosec. I can eat the most mundane thing-plain toast and water, and have pain all day. It really seems suddenly no medicine is working for me. Well, about a month after my first bad GERD flare up, I began experiencing my heart racing. Not skipping beats, just beating faster. Normally my heart rate is around 75-80, but it will go up to 100 (my doctor said 60-100 is normal), and has been up to around 130 or so on a few occasions. I have a blood pressure monitor, and my bp is always fine (110/70-120/80), but my heart rate is up-usually 110 or so. I know it doesn't sound like much, but after being used to my heart beating 75 or so, 110 feels like my heart is beating out of my chest. It is not due to stress-I can be watching TV and it will start. I can wake up from sleep from it. There is no rhyme or reason to it. Normally it lasts a few hours, and then I am fine. My doctor has put a 24 hour heart monitor on me, and it came back fine, and I had a treadmill test today, and the doctor said it was perfect-no blockages or anything. My heart was fine. I am convinced that these two things are related-the flare up of the GERD and the heart racing. My gastro doctor wanted to do a endoscopy (my one and only one was 6 years ago) and a flexibly sigmoidoscopy ( I also have IBS), but was afraid to do so because of them not knowing why my heart is acting berzerk. I am curious if anyone else out there has experienced anything similar, and if you ever found any kind of connection. I would appreciate any insight anyone might have.One other thing, I am noticing for some reason rice seems to make my heartburn worse. Does anyone else have this problem? I would think rice would be easy on your stomach.


I get heart palps too once and a while, and I have gone through the ring-around with all sorts of meds for GERD. I ended with Nexium. Protonix and aciphex both gave me the worst headaches, and dry stomach feelings. I wonder though, sometimes with my bad cases of IBS and reflux, I also get serious anxiety over how long symptoms are going to last, which in my opinion (and personal experiences), plays a huge part in why my heart tends to race. I have found that relaxing, taking deep breaths, and learning to calm myself down (I hear my grandmother saying to me "this too, shall pass" in my head) helps me out greatly! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## daniel123

Holy cow!!! I cannot believe this is as common as it is. I've been seeing GI docs, cardiac docs, been to the ER many times with abdominal/chest pains, racing heart rate and burning back. Every time the look at me as if I am crazy. I also have odd abdominal muscle spasms but, what concerns me the most is the heart rate and chest pain. Latest doc has me scheduled for colon surgery to remove damage from diverticulits. He says lets start there and see if the IBS will clear up. I'm not convinced and found this thread during search due to my concerns with going under the knife and my mysterious heart rate issues. I've lost faith in the medical help here. It's as if they just don't have the time to spend with you anymore. One GI doc saw 75 patients in one day. What kinda care is that? I'm currently taking 40mg of Pantoprazole in the morn and 50mg Trazodone at bedtime. Nothing seems to help. Glad I found this place and will be following this thread closely.


----------



## oneday

I have just sat here and read all of this and I am thinking sounds like me.........I have been having bad indigestion and heartburn for about five years. Then earlier this year I was asked to have a 24 hour blood pressure test done as I have high blood pressure due to other health problems I have. I had the test done and went back to see the nurse to have the monitor removed. About an hour later i got a call saying that I needed to come back to the surgery for an ECG. When this was done i was rushed in to see my gp who informed me that my heart rate had been high thoughout the test. It had been around 150- 160 most of the time. I was then sent to see a cardiac consultant who ran more tests including 24 hour heart monitor. It came back as high and I was put on beta blockers which I still have to take. I must say that I have a number of other problems including ibs, and polycystic ovary syndrome which leads to diabetes and other stuff. I am not diabetic yet but am on medication to prevent it and help me condition. I am not sure on any conection though


----------



## Midwest777

Hello All! Well, I noticed that I had not posted in around a year and a half. It's good to see all of the postings since my last one, very helpful as always. I just wanted to report that until this week, I have been palpitation free through controlling my acid reflux. I'm blessed, mine is a mild case that is controlled well with Prilosec. The only reason I had a palpitation reoccurance this week is that I started running regularly again, which flares my AR almost instantly. Even more evidence of the correlation. Thanks to many of you - your stories have been more useful than any physician has been for me. Control the GERD/AR - see if it helps, sure did for me!







Good luck, keep the stories coming. God bless you all.


----------



## DaveH

My troubles started almost 11 years ago when my heart was racing but quickly calmed down when the ER gave me the GI drink. I was later diagnosed with GERD and IBS with damage to my esophagus. I was on librax at first. Finally they sent me to a GI doctor when I was properly diagnosed. He put me on nexium and until last year I was doing real good. Last year I started to have mental and other health issues including insomnia. Doctor took me off nexium and gave me achiphex which caused my joints to be in pain. I'm now taking OTC treatment for my GERD. PPIs are nasty long term. They become addictive and you are eventually fixing symptoms caused by them. Doc had me on trazadone and klonopin last year. Eventually ambien then lunesta also. The sleep meds wouldn't kick in to 4-5 hours after I took them.


----------



## whiteelephant

I don't normally post in this section, usually in IBS-C but am very curious as to whether my on and off indigestion has moved into GERD territory?Had an endoscopy 5 or so years back all clear, and told to just take Gaviscon etc if flared up, then fast forward to last December and had severe chest pain, tight throat and discomfort eating, at the same time was diagnosed with a thymoma (a tumour in thoracic cavity) which has since been removed, though not without issues..I was put on Lansoprazole 30mg by GP but didn't really think it was working, as still got burpy, especially after eating but GP told me to stick with it, also had occasional palpitations/ racing heart. Over the weekend I literally couldn't lay down or sleep as felt that acid was coming up my windpipe and burning, along with being completely off my food (I've also had a bug/ possible chest infection, the dr's can't decide...) and I've been getting very bad palpitations again, which also resulted in another visit to a&e last week, ECG was clear (or at least I assume!) and bloods/ urine were okay...Have seen GP again today and he has told me to take the lansoprazole 30mg twice a day instead, and also prescribed Domperidone again and to see if that helps - am in UK so not sure if meds are same name as in the US.Does it sound like GERD? I feel sometimes my GP is looking at me like I'm going crazy


----------



## bellacolaianni

This is my first time ever being on here.. I received yet another test result today that lead to no conclusions on my condition. I feel so frustrated, like Im sure everyone here feels all the time, but it gives me some peace to find this chain of conversation with so many people who have similar experiences to me. I am 24, I was diagnosed with GERD at just 14 and diagnosed with IBS at 22. In the last 10 years I have had 4 colonoscopies, an endoscopy, a scope put into my stomach, multiple trips to the ER for bleeding ulcers, and have had multiple tests on my heart. Every single one of these tests and procedures always led to "inconclusive" results. I had a Dr try and get me to admit that I was bulimic because he thought that was the explanation. I obviously was not. I had multiple doctors tell me that it was all 100% caused by stress. Self induced. I eat extremely healthy and I do yoga every day, I tried so many different ways to control my GERD and IBS but nothing ever seemed to stabilize it. As a teenager and young adult I began to feel like I was crazy, I started to wonder if every person felt this sick daily and maybe I was just complaining to much and I needed to deal with it. But I couldn't deal with it. It effected my work life, my school, my relationships, I couldn't sleep. And then the heart palpitations started. I passed out while I was at work and went to the ER with a heart rate of 130+, they monitored my heart and noticed a consistently elevated heart rate but again sent me home saying that it was stress. My heart has always felt a little off, my resting heart rate can go up above 100 when I am sitting eating lunch. Last year I had a lot of bleeding so I went back to the ER for another colonoscopy but again the result was inflammation with no real cause. Last week I was tested for a thyroid condition and I thought I might finally have my answer, it would explain everything..heart rate, chronic inflammation, GERD... but! I just got my results back that my thyroid is completely normal. Today, I am frustrated and feeling helpless. But tomorrow I plan on doing my own research, finding my own answers and trusting myself to know my condition is real and there must be a solution somewhere. After years of doctors telling you that you "just need to relax" and its "just stress" it can really make you doubt yourself and it is a terrible feeling to doubt if the pain you feel is real. Thanks to everyone on this site, I am reminded today that the pain we feel is real, and I am certain that I will find a way to overcome mine.


----------



## steenie

bellacolaianni said:


> This is my first time ever being on here.. I received yet another test result today that lead to no conclusions on my condition. I feel so frustrated, like Im sure everyone here feels all the time, but it gives me some peace to find this chain of conversation with so many people who have similar experiences to me. I am 24, I was diagnosed with GERD at just 14 and diagnosed with IBS at 22. In the last 10 years I have had 4 colonoscopies, an endoscopy, a scope put into my stomach, multiple trips to the ER for bleeding ulcers, and have had multiple tests on my heart. Every single one of these tests and procedures always led to "inconclusive" results. I had a Dr try and get me to admit that I was bulimic because he thought that was the explanation. I obviously was not. I had multiple doctors tell me that it was all 100% caused by stress. Self induced. I eat extremely healthy and I do yoga every day, I tried so many different ways to control my GERD and IBS but nothing ever seemed to stabilize it. As a teenager and young adult I began to feel like I was crazy, I started to wonder if every person felt this sick daily and maybe I was just complaining to much and I needed to deal with it. But I couldn't deal with it. It effected my work life, my school, my relationships, I couldn't sleep. And then the heart palpitations started. I passed out while I was at work and went to the ER with a heart rate of 130+, they monitored my heart and noticed a consistently elevated heart rate but again sent me home saying that it was stress. My heart has always felt a little off, my resting heart rate can go up above 100 when I am sitting eating lunch. Last year I had a lot of bleeding so I went back to the ER for another colonoscopy but again the result was inflammation with no real cause. Last week I was tested for a thyroid condition and I thought I might finally have my answer, it would explain everything..heart rate, chronic inflammation, GERD... but! I just got my results back that my thyroid is completely normal. Today, I am frustrated and feeling helpless. But tomorrow I plan on doing my own research, finding my own answers and trusting myself to know my condition is real and there must be a solution somewhere. After years of doctors telling you that you "just need to relax" and its "just stress" it can really make you doubt yourself and it is a terrible feeling to doubt if the pain you feel is real. Thanks to everyone on this site, I am reminded today that the pain we feel is real, and I am certain that I will find a way to overcome mine.


Have you tried the naturopath and dietitian route? When I was diagnosed with IBS d 10 years ago, the naturopath and dietitian helped me get back on track.
I am currently going through quite severe heartburn issues at the moment, which I haven't had in years. My GP wants me to get all the tests I had done 10 years ago, again. It can get pretty disheartening. You know your body better than anyone else so if somethings not right, keep trying


----------



## pablodog

I have had a high resting heart rate now for close to 12 years. It started not long after my initial GERD diagnosis after an upper GI and endoscopy (which showed some irritation of the stomach and esophagus but nothing abnormal). It came on, literally, overnight- I was lying in bed one night and I could suddenly feel my heart beating fast in my chest. I went to the ER, and while they found nothing wrong with my heart, I did learn that night that I was pregnant with my now 11-year old son!

Since that night, my heart consistently beats fast (90-100 bpm), sometimes slower (at rest) and sometimes going over 100. I've worn a 24-hour holter monitor twice over the years, had ECGs and EKGs. All normal. My GERD is usually controlled but has flared up lately, I take Nexium daily and have decided to really crack down on my diet to eliminate whatever it is that causes me pain.

Just an observation, something I've been mulling over (as I just turned 48 and am now starting to experience the strange symptoms of perimenopause)... do you think perhaps some of us have a more sensitive nervous system than other (non-suffering) people? I was diagnosed with IBS at 25, migraines at 27, GERD at 33... all these things are similar in that "there's nothing wrong with me" (functionally) which is good, of course, but oh, the PAIN I feel! How can some of us feel so much pain when "there's nothing wrong"?!?

Just thinking "out loud". Thanks for listening.


----------

